# STA Prepaid (CASH) Currency Card?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning!

One of our Daughters is going travelling through ASIA for a couple of weeks.

She has asked me about the STA card. But I do not know much about it.

Has anyone any experience of using one?.

I have suggested she read This.

As I have heard of travellers on here using Caxton and FairFX.

Any suggestions welcome please?.

TM


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have Caxton Cards.
One for Europe which you load with euros at the current rate and the other for the rest of the world which you load with pounds which you exchange for the currency of the country you are in at a ATM.
They are very good and convenient way to carry money around. Caxton give a reasonable rate too.
They can be loaded by phone or online.

Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

after reading up on all the various offers I would consider the STA would be more suitable considering that she is a student and going to Asia. plus maybe a Caxton fx card as backup.

cabby


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

we use a FairFX card


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Or Maybe a Nationwide Credit Card?


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

No problem with Caxton FX Global card for ATM withdrawals or direct purchases here in Thailand.

mango


----------

